# Need some advice...



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok so I haven't been on here in a while but I need some advice. I have wanted a horse since I was 2... 13 years later I still want one more then ever. My whole family is giving me the opportunity to be able to get one by instead of me getting presents for my birthday and Christmas just giving me money. but I have a problem. I have no time. I show market lambs,steers,pigs, and goats. Also I show Boer breeding stock. Adding to that, I am in four 4-H clubs,concert band,jazz band,marching band,danceline,kick line,flagline, choir, and I help with the play. The people on here know just how hard it is to have animals especially market ones that you have to walk/run everyday. Please any advice would be appreciated. ~Grace


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

When I was a kid, the only thing in the world I wanted was a horse. When I was eleven, I finally got one. I got a different horse later on, to compete with. I absolutely adored my horses and riding them, but as I got busier with my high school life and realized I was going to go to school out of state (in New York City, to be exact), I came to the conclusion that I needed to find a home for her. 

I'm nearly 30 now, and I still LOVE horses! However, I've put other things ahead of owning another horse in my life. I really hope I can get another one, but I know that I need to have time to ride and the money for the upkeep. 

What you decide is absolutely up to you, but you do have to prioritize the other activities and animals in your life. You have a ton on your plate, so one (or more) of your other activities will probably have to go. Do you want a horse more than band, flagline, market animals, etc.? If so, make the changes in your life that you need to. If you aren't sure, then maybe now's not the time for a horse.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you honestly have the time? It's not fair for you or the horse if you honestly don't have the time and don't want to give up what you are doing now.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

As with any animal, if you don't have the time to commit to them, don't get them.

I too was head over heals for horses. My 13th birthday present was a 2yo QH mare. 

I only played sports (softball and volleyball) but I had practices both right after school. I would get up before school and go feed and turnout and then when I got home from school and practice (about 6:00 in the evening) I had to eat supper and do my chores then go back, if it was daylight I worked with her and or rode. Then feed her. Then by the time I got back home it was time for bed. I had to fit all my school work in there too. Horses need people to spend time them. Just like goats, they are herd animals and do better with another horse, however, I do keep my trainees separated and they do fine.

Just make sure you have the time to spend with them before you buy them. Right now in order for me to squeeze time in for all my animals I go to bed around 2:00 AM and am back up around 6:00 AM. I have a horse that no if ands or butts has to be ridden or lunged every single day. She is also on a very demanding diet and is under constant observation. (She has PSSM2) 

How much time you need to spend with the horse is going to depend on that particular horse. We have some that need to be handled daily in order to maintain respectful behaviors, others we can throw out on a pasture for 6 months and then go get them out and ride with no problems.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You have to decide what takes precedence in your life first , then see where owning a horse will fit in. In your list of hobbies and such , what can you omit ? Only you will know if you can actually fit owning a horse into your daily life. Why not lease one for a couple of months or weeks and see how it goes ? At least you will have a answer on wether or not you can truly say with a clear conscience that you can take on a horse and give it all the care/time/money it will need . I owned one horse for well over twenty years , i had gotten her when i was a teenager , she was my life. I got married and all that comes with that and i had less and less time , but i sure as heck made sure i took care of her . At the end of her years , i couldnt ride her anymore , but she still needed to be taken care of and required much more loving on since she could only be turned out in a small paddock so she wouldn't hurt herself by being silly. So , hand walking and hand grazing was a necessity. And besides that , i lived in Queens at the time and had to drive out in rush hour traffic morning and evening. So , you see , its a lifelong commitment your taking on. I think if you can lease on for a bit , that would give you a good idea wether or not you can truly own one and do right by it. Good luck


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You could always open a special savings account and add to it for your "someday" horse. That way, if you have the 
time and inclination, you will have the money saved! 

Another consideration is: you are about 15 yrs. old, right? In a few years you will be graduating and may go to college, get a job
or something. Do you want the horse that you just got, either getting sold, or just standing around because you are away at school 
or working etc? Good luck with your decision!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would wait until you are older and things settle down, when you have the time and can actually enjoy any horse you will get.
You won't be able to go for a horse ride and relax knowing you have such a busy scheduled and don't have much time and need to go train ect, the other animals.

Putting too much on our plate, is very stressful and what you have now is a lot of work and time consuming. So adding a horse at this time would be way too much for anyone.

Of course, I can't tell you what to do, so use your best judgment.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree to wait until your schedule isn't as full. I know how busy band alone can be as a 6 year member of marching, concert, pep, and jazz band at my school. Just out of curiosity, what instrument do you play? I love meeting other band geeks.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone. And caprinecrazy I play bass,electric, and acoustic guitars but mainly bass. An I also play percussion and the drum set.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I tried to play in band one time. It didn't work out so well. lol I'm not gifted in the music department to kudos to anyone that can play any instrument!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

HoukFarms said:


> Thanks everyone. And caprinecrazy I play bass,electric, and acoustic guitars but mainly bass. An I also play percussion and the drum set.


Awesome!  I wish I was coordinated enough to play the drum set. I play the clarinet and piano. I also play keyboard bass and the xylophone/bells.


----------

